# Infrared Grilling



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

I am a charcoal griller, but I've been hearing great things about infrared. My charcoal grill is beginning to wear out, and I've started thinking about a replacement. Does anyone here use an infrared grill? How does it compare to charcoal?


----------



## cigar loco (Jan 21, 2010)

I'm sure Infrared is much more convenient and healthier, but don't see how it could come close to charcoal or wood grilled flavor !


----------



## Zogg (Aug 31, 2010)

my parents have an infrared at their house, we've had it since i was in highschool, its half infra-red and half gas, id say taste wise its in between the two. it doesnt get the gas taste but it doesnt impart the charcoal either. its sort of.. nothing actually.


for searing, its rediculous. it gets way hotter than normal gas or charcoal grills 

ive fully cooked a hot dog in 2 minutes


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I Have a Char grille they rock:tea:!


----------



## Rasor (Jul 29, 2010)

Don't do it Kid! Half the fun of charcoal grillin is making all the other guys in the neighborhood jealous from the smell, while they eat their fru fru salads and drink their fancy bubbly bottled waters that the wife is making em eat and drink!


----------



## The Waco Kid (Jun 20, 2010)

I splurged yesterday about bought a couple of nice, thick dry aged ribeyes. Cooked those babies over charcoal, and I've decided that there's no way I'm going to use anything else for cooking. Man, they were good.

I love gadgets, and all the knobs and dials on infrared grills appeal to me, but great taste appeals more. From what I understand, charcoal is as hot, if not hotter, than infrared, and is much more flexible if you want to maybe slow cook ribs or something like that. It's not as convenient, but that's OK. I'm sticking with charcoal.


----------

